# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Wellbutrin, Bupropion, etc, and Dreams.

## Classico

Hey everyone, been awhile since I have had time to post much, but here goes. 

I stopped taking Prozac a year and a half ago because of the side affects, then when my parents divorced (great time to stop taking your antidepressantss  ::roll::  ) we moved and I never went back to get a new medication. Well today i finally made the trip, but only after my symptoms got to where I had too (I can't be too motivated now can I?).

Well short story shorter, I am on Wellbutrin which I know is a dream potentiator. After reading multiple reports the central theme seems to be a dramatic increase in dreams, and realism. A few examples:





> I am in my fourth week of taking Wellbutrin SR. I was weaned off of Paxil for two weeks in the beginning. In the last week or so I've been experiencing extremely vivid dreams. There is more color, definition and remembering of my dreams. What is disturbing to me is that some are nightmares and they are interferring with my sleep. Some nights I fear sleep, afraid that I'll dream. Has anyone experienced anything like this? Thanks for your comments.[/b]







> I just recently switched from Paxil to Wellbutrin as well.....and I must say, during my Paxil weaning....my dreams became stranger and more bizarre every night....I too didn't want to sleep at times! I'm completely off Paxil now and on Wellbutrin, I still have strange dreams....maybe try taking some benadryl at night, seems to help me sleep better.[/b]



The nightmare thing doesn't worry me, as I do not have nightmares per se, I find what people call nightmares to just be a violent or dark dream, which I enjoy like other dreams, except these have a different 'rush.'  ::wink::   So I will keep everyone posted on my findings in the next few days.

----------


## Classico

Lately my dream recall has been horrid, only just now getting back on the spectrum, as compared to remembering huge epic dreams all my life and especially a few months ago. Anyway...

The Wellbutrin seems not to have improved recall that much, but did make them much more vivid and realistic, despite at least seeming short. I was tending a huge bonfire outside after dusk, on what I assume is my farm. The fire was so amazing, it behaved and looked so realistic, even while messing with dampers etc, etc... So then I start setting up some rockets, (imagine homemade model rockets made out of thin aluminum, and filled with whatever propellant, and payload I imagine), it is really as simple as my imagining it and then having it appear. I messed around for several good minutes playing with conjured rockets, watching their performance- either exploding at somepoint or flying ever higher and returning.

My dreams always have been very technical, and usually complex, and the above dream is a example.

I am now supplementing my Wellbutrin with 6g of Melatonin, 150g 5-HTP (not currently though, as I need to go buy some more), and 300g of a B Multivitamin. I will write about that later.

In conclusion I must admit I had my expectations high for this, and while I am impressed I would expect it to become more noticable (and it has each day) in the coming week.

----------


## ClockWise

For about 3 years i couldn't recall dreaming at all.  For the last year and a half I got depressed and went on anti-depressants- Lexapro at first and then Wellbutrin.  Then I started dreaming (remembering).

----------


## Classico

Been a long time since my last post, but its been a busy month. I recently stopped taking Wellbutrin and switched to Topamax (Topiramate) to treat my Bipolar disorder, after having five successive seizures one evening at my apartment. Since then not only have I not remembered more than a snippet of a dream but my melancholy moods have begun to return.

Anyway, just a rambling update...

----------


## apathy4reality

Does wellbutrin block lucid dreaming at all? I'm supposed to be on Wellbutrin but stopped taking it fearing it might be messing up my attempts to go lucid. Or, would I maybe do better on it (for dreaming)? 

-Apathy

----------


## Classico

Wellbutrin was an okay anti-depressant, I had no real side effects.

A note of caution: Don't do LSD, or any other non weed drug while taking this. A friend gave me that advice....

----------


## Classico

Wellbutrin was an okay anti-depressant, I had no real side effects, plus dreams seemed very vivid and LD conducive.

A note of caution: Don't do LSD, or any other non weed drug while taking this. A friend gave me that advice.... he thought he was being smart by looking for contraindications but found none.... Learned from it though!

----------


## Michael

> A note of caution: Don't do LSD, or any other non weed drug while taking this. A friend gave me that advice.... he thought he was being smart by looking for contraindications but found none.... Learned from it though!



mixing those wont do anything negative.

but for new forum policy, drugs are bad mmmkay.

and antidepressants will always lead to poor dream recall in the long-term.

----------


## Classico

I must really disagree with you there, Effexor and Mirtazapine greatly increase my *dream recall. Ambien also gave me some interesting dreams. Also, though it took me awhile to find it (and after my mistake) Wellbutrin greatly reduces a persons seizure threshold, as such I had several seizures.

*I've also been off them long enough to say it definitely doesn't hurt my recall.

----------


## Michael

> I must really disagree with you there, Effexor and Mirtazapine greatly increase my *dream recall. Ambien also gave me some interesting dreams. Also, though it took me awhile to find it (and after my mistake) Wellbutrin greatly reduces a persons seizure threshold, as such I had several seizures.
> 
> *I've also been off them long enough to say it definitely doesn't hurt my recall.



I was referring to frequent, long-term use. That's good that it sounds like you switch up the drugs you use, or else it would start affecting you. Just dont do these things all the time or it will negatively affect your recall. at least 9-10 people. I'm actually one of the people that dont get poor recall from anything. I used to be an addict and still have great recall and 2-3 LDs a week, not it's even better though  :smiley: 

I just don't like relying on drugs for anything, that's just me. But for seizure, yea, you need it. You take those lil white pills for that?

----------


## Classico

Meh I'm no addict, I drink occasionally and smoke Marijuana, I was just unlucky enough to try LSD at the wrong time. I was being stupid and won't mix Anti-depressents or really any other medication with hard drugs ever again.

Recently I've been doing well enough that I've weened off the pills, and still find my recall is quite good.

----------


## dreamscaper22

I am in school to be a pharmacy technician.... topomax might mess with your lucid experience but wellbutrin(bupropion) shouldnt...my girlfriends on wellbutrin and shes had lucids....shes also on antipsychotics...i wonder if antipsychotics would help you lucid

----------


## Classico

Heh, Topamax is the single worst drug I have ever taken and will likely ever take. It destroys your mind, you can't remember anything five minutes ago or hold a conversation... I felt senile, and it was horribly depressing.

I had no choice, either try topamax for a few months or lose drivers licence due to seizures. This was of course unacceptable, as I am not prone to seizures unless doing something really really really stupid.

----------


## dreamscaper22

my moms on it..it slows your speech down too

----------

